# Bereavement Fares



## the Bereaved (Oct 14, 2008)

Does Amtrak offer them?


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 14, 2008)

the Bereaved said:


> Does Amtrak offer them?


No, they do not.


----------



## Tony (Oct 14, 2008)

Airlines don't either, at least not in practical terms. The airlines that still do, offer a small discount off their highest/maximum published fare, which is still more than their usual discount fares.


----------



## ralfp (Oct 14, 2008)

Tony said:


> Airlines don't either, at least not in practical terms. The airlines that still do, offer a small discount off their highest/maximum published fare, which is still more than their usual discount fares.


True. I bought 4 last minute (same day departure) Trans-Pac tickets last year when a relative died. I checked bereavement fares, and CO offered 10% off the pre-tax fare, but not for any code-share flight (which my ticket included). Other airlines were similarly stingy. At least the ticket price was reasonable (not even 50% more than the advance purchase fares).


----------



## sechs (Oct 15, 2008)

The advantage of bereavement fares on airlines is that they are completely changeable -- but at a discounted price. They're pretty much never cheaper than discount coach, which is generally nonrefundable and nonchangeable without a fee.

Amtrak is already so flexible with their refund policy, I'm not sure what they could do that is comparable.


----------



## ralfp (Oct 15, 2008)

sechs said:


> Amtrak is already so flexible with their refund policy, I'm not sure what they could do that is comparable.


I'm wondering if bereavement fares on Amtrak would make much sense. Usually one would use such fares for last-minute, time-critical travel. Amtrak is not a great choice for that, except for shorter trips (including the NEC). In those cases one could simply drive (if necessary, renting a car).

I imagine that offering meaningful bereavement fares (ie. a significant discount) would require an annoying amount of bookkeeping overhead to make sure that a person submits proof afterward, charging them the full fare if they fail to do so.


----------



## caravanman (Oct 15, 2008)

I guess it would also muck up Amtraks policy of trying to screw the last dollar out of anyone who has not booked their sleeper 5 years in advance!

Ed B)


----------



## Tony (Oct 15, 2008)

ralfp said:


> I'm wondering if bereavement fares on Amtrak would make much sense. Usually one would use such fares for last-minute, time-critical travel. Amtrak is not a great choice for that, except for shorter trips (including the NEC). In those cases one could simply drive (if necessary, renting a car).


Amtrak worked for me. I was able to get a roomette on the train that was leaving later that day, and I got to my family by lunch time the next day. While I don't have very much experience in this, I don't think that for many funerals, they happen any sooner than the next day.

The overnight trip gave me time to reflect, and start to accept that my mom died.

However, the trip cost me $1,300 rather than my usual $700.


----------



## sechs (Oct 16, 2008)

caravanman said:


> I guess it would also muck up Amtraks policy of trying to screw the last dollar out of anyone who has not booked their sleeper 5 years in advance!


I think that you're trying to refer to the inexplicable expectation of some in government that Amtrak break even. And then forcing the railroad to charge more, even when its unwarranted.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Nov 9, 2017)

PRR 60 said:


> the Bereaved said:
> 
> 
> > Does Amtrak offer them?
> ...



Actually, they did....until Monday. Like so many of Amtrak's little advantages, this one has been







However, I guess this one won't matter as much since most people probably didn't know it existed.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Nov 9, 2017)

The only advantage to the Bereavement scheduling with the airline agent got us in priority seats, even sitting together, paying only regular Coach. The agent cleared the verification by calling the funeral home direct. They also waived the fee normally charged not making reservations on line. She also tagged us so we got priority baggage handling with first bag free, priority in the Security check. we did not save much, but everything else meant a lot to all of us. This was Delta several years ago.


----------



## looshi (Nov 10, 2017)

The Amtrak discount was if the only option was a high bucket fare. It had to be within 7 days of travel and required proof of death.


----------

